# UKC Upstate Kennel Club show



## kszal888 (Sep 22, 2011)

Is anyone planning on entering the UKC Upstate Kennel Club obedience & rally show on November 5th & 6th? It's in Buffalo, NY.

I'm not sure we're ready for UKC obedience and we already have a UR01 rally title. I've heard UKC obedience is the hardest venue. Anybody have any experience & would like to share your thoughts?

Thanks!

Katie &
Trooper (mini parti poodle)


----------

